# Rattling jigs? (Rockport)



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Has anyone used and noticed a difference ?
I am diehard bass guy just getting into crappie fishin' and was just curious.
There have been several times when I swear a rattle made a difference in catching more bass.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

angler69 said:


> Has anyone used and noticed a difference ?
> I am diehard bass guy just getting into crappie fishin' and was just curious.
> There have been several times when I swear a rattle made a difference in catching more bass.


Just got mines in using them for the first time hopefully they work as advertised


----------

